# openSuse übers Netzwerk booten



## Julian-w (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo an alle,
ich wollte mal fragen, ob folgendes unter openSuse möglich ist:

Wir haben bei uns zu Hause im Gigabit-Ethernet einen "Server" stehen, auf dem Windows 2000 Professional aufgespielt ist.
Nun würde ich dort gerne auf einen freigegeben Netzwerkordner über's Netzwerk openSuse installieren und zwar so, dass ich es wieder über's Netzwerk booten kann, z.B. über den Bootmanager GRUB, den ich dann auf einen USB-Stick installieren.
Jedoch soll die ganze Zeit weiterhin Windows 2000 durchlaufen, sodass quasi auf dem Server nur die Dateien liegen.

Zum leichteren Verständniss meiner komplizierten Frage habe ich noch eine Grafik dazu erstellt.

Ich hoffe, dass mir einige Linux-Experten weiterhelfen können oder mir alternativen bieten können, notfalls auch mit einer anderen Distribution (z.B. Ubuntu).

MfG
Julian


----------

